# WP's knives



## chefwp (Mar 7, 2021)

Magnolia handles were never my first choice, but I still managed to get three. Recently, after much deliberating, I finally threw caution to the wind, wrapped the ferrules in protective foil, and fired up the torch. Ironically, the first one on the gyuto turned out the best, and the one I did last, on the suji was a little too crispy. I sanded them all down a bit afterwords and treated them to a mix of mineral oil and beeswax. I may sand the suji's down a little more soon so I can see a bit of the grain. Overall I'm happy and I would no longer aviod a knife that fits in my family because of a mag handle.


----------



## ew_ut (Mar 7, 2021)

Those look great! Perhaps I will try this...


----------



## chefwp (Mar 15, 2021)

A couple new editions recently, should be that last for a while, so time for a couple family photos


----------



## MowgFace (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice mounting solution! What is the KU breadknife?


----------



## chefwp (Mar 15, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> Nice mounting solution! What is the KU breadknife?


The breadknife is kind of an odd bird, it is of Forge to Table, VG10 core with a softer kurouchi cladding, clearly just to make it sexier looking.


----------



## MowgFace (Mar 15, 2021)

chefwp said:


> The breadknife is kind of an odd bird, it is of Forge to Table, VG10 core with a softer kurouchi cladding, clearly just to make it sexier looking.



How do you like it? How does it compare to the Tojiro/Mac bread knife?


----------



## chefwp (Mar 15, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> How do you like it? How does it compare to the Tojiro/Mac bread knife?


I have the ubiquitous $20 Tojiro and can compare them directly. The Tojiro cuts a lot more smoothly and the F2T feels like it is tearing just a tiny bit more. However, the F2T feels really good in the hand to cut with, much more natural and like other knives we are familiar with, so I end up cutting straighter. I'd call it a draw. I really dig the way it looks with the wa handle, as superficial as it is...


----------



## Midsummer (Mar 15, 2021)

chefwp said:


> Magnolia handles were never my first choice, but I still managed to get three. Recently, after much deliberating, I finally threw caution to the wind, wrapped the ferrules in protective foil, and fired up the torch. Ironically, the first one on the gyuto turned out the best, and the one I did last, on the suji was a little too crispy. I sanded them all down a bit afterwords and treated them to a mix of mineral oil and beeswax. I may sand the suji's down a little more soon so I can see a bit of the grain. Overall I'm happy and I would no longer aviod a knife that fits in my family because of a mag handle.
> 
> View attachment 117081



I too have fired a few magnolia handles and a couple poplar sayas. I think it looks great.


----------



## chefwp (Mar 15, 2021)

Midsummer said:


> I too have fired a few magnolia handles and a couple poplar sayas. I think it looks great.


Be careful doing the sayas, I just did two yesterday an almost torched the glue holding the two pieces together, I'm lucky they didn't fall apart. Probably easy to fix, but still...


----------



## MowgFace (Mar 15, 2021)

chefwp said:


> I have the ubiquitous $20 Tojiro and can compare them directly. The Tojiro cuts a lot more smoothly and the F2T feels like it is tearing just a tiny bit more. However, the F2T feels really good in the hand to cut with, much more natural and like other knives we are familiar with, so I end up cutting straighter. I'd call it a draw. I really dig the way it looks with the wa handle, as superficial as it is...



What about the $60 Tojiro, Mac knockoff?


----------



## chefwp (Mar 15, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> What about the $60 Tojiro, Mac knockoff?


Haha, I can't speak to that one, only this dude: 20-buck-toji


----------

